

PostgreSQL vs. MySQL: How to Select the Right Open-Source Database - rgeorge28
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Linux-and-Open-Source/PostgreSQL-vs-MySQL-How-to-Select-the-Right-OpenSource-Database/

======
dpage
Good overview. I not convinced that the pluggable storage engine architecture
is entirely a good thing - it does somewhat limit the amount of integration
that's possible between the planner/optimizer and storage engine.

